# Apple Butter - big batch



## shining (Oct 30, 2004)

Every year we make apple butter with our copper pot and it seems every year we have a few jars that mold. I don't use a ton of sugar and we don't can it (we have a big party while we make it and canning has just been too much). We make about 75 pints and give over half of it away. This year, I want it to preserve better, so I'm going to try an actual canning recipe and can most of it. A couple of the recipes I have found call for lemon juice or vinegar (these are the canning recipes). Has anyone used either of these in apple butter and if so, how did it turn out? It seems the ones with the lemon juice or vinegar don't use as much sugar as the others and this is the route I'd like to take.

Thanks!


----------



## Feisty Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

I have put lemon juice in my apple butter, and it always lasts forever (well, it would but we eat it). How are you preserving it now without canning? In the fridge? Without canning it, it won't last more than a few weeks without it molding.


----------



## mtnviewfarms (Apr 18, 2011)

I've made it and used apple cider vinegar and it lasted for years. I used a recipe I found in an old Ball canning book. I water bathed processed it. Now that I do
pressure canning I will use that method on my next batch as that would be the
safest due to the low acid of the apple butter. That's why the lemon juice or vinegar is required. I agree with Feisty - if you have not been 'canning' and processing it - no wonder it molds.


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

I use lemon juice as well, and add as much sugar -- or as little -- as I'm in the mood for on that particular day.


----------



## shining (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks for all of your replies. Glad to know of your experience adding an acid. I have decided to add acid to it and can what we want to keep for ourselves so it will keep.


----------

